# DS #4334: Nostalgia (USA)



## Chanser (Oct 25, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5558^^


----------



## granville (Oct 25, 2009)

Excellent. I tried the Japanese version out a while back. It's a really nice mix of turn based RPG's, airship battles, and even the skill grid system of Final Fantasy X.


----------



## saldite (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow...
It was only about ten minutes ago that I was commenting on this in another thread.
Looking forward to playing this when I can.


----------



## Oh Really? (Oct 25, 2009)

About time


----------



## xshinox (Oct 25, 2009)

i cant find it in my sites


----------



## saldite (Oct 25, 2009)

I couldn't either.

I'm just going wait till tomorrow.
I'm sure it'll be somewhere by then.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 25, 2009)

On my romssite romnumber 4334 is Carcassonne (E)(M4)(BAHAMUT).
Hopefully this one gets added soon, sounds nice!


----------



## Master Mo (Oct 25, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> Excellent. I tried the Japanese version out a while back. It's a really nice mix of turn based RPG's, *airship battles*, and even the skill grid system of Final Fantasy X.


Skies of Arcadia... now I`m interested!


----------



## regnad (Oct 25, 2009)

Now we just need Laevatein Tactics and the weekend will be complete.

That and this one posted somewhere that provides links.


----------



## BoxShot (Oct 25, 2009)

WHOOO! Well this was pretty much the only game I have been looking forward to. Now I gotta find it. Hopefully no AP as well.


----------



## Exbaddude (Oct 25, 2009)

D: Not Out On My Source. Hope this is FUN! ^__^


----------



## Chanser (Oct 25, 2009)

This game reminds me of FFX and Skies of Arcadia. Loving it so far....


----------



## Master Mo (Oct 25, 2009)

Chanser said:
			
		

> This game reminds me of FFX and Skies of Arcadia. Loving it so far....


Holy s**t, I was just kidding when I mentioned SoA but according to videos I saw it looks a little like it. SoA and FFX are both one of my TopTwenty favoutite games. I need to play this when I have more time.


----------



## mercury113 (Oct 25, 2009)

anyone who got the rom yet??


----------



## Raika (Oct 25, 2009)

mercury113 said:
			
		

> anyone who got the rom yet??


Since it's already posted here it should be already dumped. But no asking for roms.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Oct 25, 2009)

apparently the games code is actually #4347 try that guys.


SOURCE: http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=viewtopic&nid=8590


----------



## Ulttimaa (Oct 25, 2009)

I kinda wanna know too. Not to PM them or spam "OMG HAO 2 GET DIS GAEM," but I just wanted to know if it's out there. Google's failing me, like it always does during releases.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 25, 2009)

awesome!!!
and yes ive found the rom but in a wierd place you just needa know how to search


----------



## updowners (Oct 25, 2009)

.


----------



## Raika (Oct 25, 2009)

Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> apparently the games code is actually #4347 try that guys.
> 
> 
> SOURCE: http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=viewtopic&nid=8590


Wait, so is it GBAtemp's or Ds-scene's release ID that is messed up?


----------



## regnad (Oct 25, 2009)

Ugh! The "weird place" is eluding me!!


----------



## BoxShot (Oct 25, 2009)

Depends how you look at it. We don't list the ds hybrid games as ds games but as ds dsi. They list them as normal ds games.


----------



## Domination (Oct 25, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Vincent Valentine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah like mentioned, GBATemp has alternate numbering for DSi enhanced games, so our numbering is different.

But most carts base their firmware update fixes on the DS-Scene numbering.


----------



## Raika (Oct 25, 2009)

lucasDS said:
			
		

> where can i find it ???
> i can't find by search on Google


I saw this one coming... You can find it on the internet, or at any place that sells games. And read the rules while you're at it.


----------



## lcleong (Oct 25, 2009)

yea. some clue or hint please


----------



## Normmatt (Oct 25, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Depends how you look at it. We don't list the ds hybrid games as ds games but as ds dsi. They list them as normal ds games.



Neither does ds-scene, gbatemp's release list just fails.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Oct 25, 2009)

lcleong said:
			
		

> yea. some clue or hint please


Umm might help if he/she was still on


----------



## shito (Oct 25, 2009)

it looks like there's no ap, can't wait to try it


----------



## Raika (Oct 25, 2009)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't see how ds-scene got so many releases. I just can't see the difference. I've compared some games but I don't know how the fuck ds-scene got so many releases.
EDIT: Checked a romsite, Carcassonne is #4333, a more popular one made a mistake and put #4334, but ds-scene is screwing up.


----------



## KevInChester (Oct 25, 2009)

Getting this now, looks like a good game.  Wonder if it'll be good enough to go into my 'buy' list


----------



## Ryufushichou (Oct 25, 2009)

just found it, about to download. (i use my M3 to test games, see if i like them, then get rid of them if i dont, if i do i buy it.)

- VV


----------



## regnad (Oct 25, 2009)

Okay, I found it.

Just use Google and the DS-Scene number.


----------



## Leroy160 (Oct 25, 2009)

This game has caught my interest way back when Mario&Luigi BiS came out, I'm sure it's out there somewhere...Have faith in google...the (before I get raped taken off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) is large...But one game is possible to find through the use of google.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I was in no way attempting any lulztrustmesrsbusiness hint in this post.


----------



## Raika (Oct 25, 2009)

Leroy160 said:
			
		

> This game has caught my interest way back when Mario&Luigi BiS came out, I'm sure it's out there somewhere...Have faith in google...the *snip* is large...But one game is possible to find through the use of google.


Dude, you've gotta be kidding. I found out the hidden meaning in 1 second.


----------



## BoxShot (Oct 25, 2009)

Er lol oh well I found it after googling what regnad said. Even though I did before it didn't pop up.


----------



## Amici (Oct 25, 2009)

This looks nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyone have a review? What's its Famitsu score?


----------



## Satangel (Oct 25, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Leroy160 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still, thanks for the link! Didn't know that site yet.


----------



## Big Kong Boss (Oct 25, 2009)

hehehe, oh yes, this game will satisfy me


----------



## Leroy160 (Oct 25, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Leroy160 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darn, I tried so hard to make that post incredibly hard to decipher


----------



## granville (Oct 25, 2009)

Amici said:
			
		

> This looks nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Famitsu sucks, but they game it a 30/40.

Doesn't look like there's any anti piracy.


----------



## Mazensa (Oct 25, 2009)

OMG its out!!! Game of the year just because it looks kinda simmilar to my best game ever Skies of Arcadia.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Oct 25, 2009)

regnad said:
			
		

> Okay, I found it.
> 
> Just use Google and the DS-Scene number.
> 
> QUOTE(Leroy160 @ Oct 25 2009, 02:03 AM) This game has caught my interest way back when Mario&Luigi BiS came out, I'm sure it's out there somewhere...Have faith in google...the *snip* is large...But one game is possible to find through the use of google.




People we arent supposed to tell the complaining noobs that would use google only to find google, let alone anything else where to find things!


- VV


----------



## geminisama (Oct 25, 2009)

Awesome, it's been dumped. Thanks to whoever dumped it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2009)

Yay, found it! Don't ask for linkies.

I tried playing the Japanese version with a small translation patch but it would just crash. I'm looking forward to this one.

Anyway, what's with the fugly ass cover art. The Japanese one is 10x better and actually 10x less weaboo.


----------



## regnad (Oct 25, 2009)

Attractive game. Not far enough to comment on much else, but it looks really nice.

"Wind of Nostalgia" apparently ^^

A little surprised to see the word spelled nasutarugio. With an O I mean.


----------



## Domination (Oct 25, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Yay, found it! Don't ask for linkies.
> 
> I tried playing the Japanese version with a small translation patch but it would just crash. I'm looking forward to this one.
> 
> ...



Yeah, the first one really had a better boxart.

Especially since it reminds me of Led Zeppelin I's cover art 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm gonna play it later... Lost the stupid card reader a few weeks ago.


----------



## Raika (Oct 25, 2009)

The new boxart looks okay to me... I don't see what's so ugly about it.


----------



## ibis_87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Well, IMHO it'a not UGLY, it's just too usual and average. I do agree that the Japanese one looks much better from the aesthetic point.

btw,


THE FAMITSU SCORE FOR NOSTALGIO_NO KAZE- 30/40.


----------



## Raika (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah, I have to agree that the JP boxart gives you a more nostalgic feel, especially its color scheme.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> The new boxart looks okay to me... I don't see what's so ugly about it.



TBH it's appealing to weaboos, which is ironic since they are much more weaboos in Japan (since they, you know, live in Japan) than in the US. But really, compared to the Japanese cover art (which I find is some of the best DS cover art around), it's just kinda ugly.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 25, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Anyway, what's with the fugly ass cover art. The Japanese one is 10x better


Wrong, it's 20x better. At least.

Still, it doesn't beat Ico on the PS2 for the most shittified cover art.


----------



## HunterJ (Oct 25, 2009)

NO AP!!!!
WORKS ON EDGE AND AK2i FINE!!!!!
great game


----------



## Chaotik (Oct 25, 2009)

I ALWAYS find a brand-new release by searching the file name ( in this case, *v-nstlga.zip* ) on Google, it's not that hard.

Other than that, this game is really great! The airship customization won this for me.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 25, 2009)

Awesome! I have high hopes for this one.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2009)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Still, it doesn't beat Ico on the PS2 for the most shittified cover art.



I remember cringing for the first time when I saw NTSC Ico cover art compared to the PAL one. The PAL one is simply artwork. The other one looks like a viking with Downs Syndrome.


----------



## Djay187 (Oct 25, 2009)

Loving this, been wanting to play a localised version since I tried Noitora's translation.


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Oct 25, 2009)

Yay! Has this been dumped a little early? Been looking forward to this for ages now. I do prefer the Japanese cover, as it's more nostalgic and the artwork's nicer, but how is the new one supposed to appeal to weaboos? I see no way in which it can more than the original one. Could someone explain this?


----------



## Zerrix (Oct 25, 2009)

nice 
finally it is out
going to play this for sure^^


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 25, 2009)

AWWWWWWWWW YEAAAAAAAAAAA!!! : D


any AP i might add?


----------



## Satangel (Oct 25, 2009)

HunterJ said:
			
		

> NO AP!!!!
> WORKS ON EDGE AND AK2i FINE!!!!!
> great game
> 
> ...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 25, 2009)

awesome....does this play similar to Suikoden DS?..where the characters actually HIT the enemies??...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2009)

Freudian Lemur said:
			
		

> Yay! Has this been dumped a little early? Been looking forward to this for ages now. I do prefer the Japanese cover, as it's more nostalgic and the artwork's nicer, but how is the new one supposed to appeal to weaboos? I see no way in which it can more than the original one. Could someone explain this?



A) Anime characters
B) Anime screaming characters
C) They take up 70% of the front cover

And yeah, it got an early dump.


----------



## xist (Oct 25, 2009)

thechazz said:
			
		

> *snip*



The middle bit? Google of course!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2009)

thechazz said:
			
		

> *snip*




Download here

Enjoy!


----------



## granville (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm honestly a bit sick about the entire "if you like anime, you're a weaboo" card. It's ridiculous and just childish to think people who like anime are Japanese obsessed fanboys. I don't even like anime, and even i'm sick of that kind of attitude. And how do you call someone who lives IN Japan a weaboo anyways?

Yeah, the boxart was better in Japan, but it has nothing to do with the fact that it's now anime styled. The art just isn't as well done. It's not even bad, just worse. But considering how gorgeous the art was in the Japanese version was, that's not saying much. My irritation are the US Final Fantasy games personally. They have really lovely (non anime) art in Japan, and then they are released here without any art at all, just a logo on blank space.

Finally, the boxart is a pretty pathetic thing to complain about anyways. This goes triple for people like us, who don't even buy games in their physical form. If you MUST complain though, here's a solution- obtain the Japanese box and put your US game in it. Instant ascetic profit.


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Oct 25, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Freudian Lemur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh of course, if we leave out part of the url, but still keep it understandable, that's fine. I can't beleive no one's though of that before! It's not at all breaking the rules of GBAtemp, because it's not the full link. Good idea. Really good idea...


----------



## KevInChester (Oct 25, 2009)

Maybe you could just give out the DNS, lol

Started playing this game, seems decent thus far.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> I'm honestly a bit sick about the entire "if you like anime, you're a weaboo" card. It's ridiculous and just childish to think people who like anime are Japanese obsessed fanboys. I don't even like anime, and even i'm sick of that kind of attitude. And how do you call someone who lives IN Japan a weaboo anyways?
> 
> A) I never implied that. I just said weaboos would love the cover art. There's a fair amount of people who are obsessed with anime and then become weaboos and there's a fair amount of people who like anime but don't have it influence their judgment over mechanics.
> B) Usually things that weaboos enjoy Japanese youth does as well
> ...



I'm just sayin' it's ugly. It's criticism. The game itself is excellent. It's like going to an art show and not critiquing the artist. We all have our opinions.


----------



## Chaotik (Oct 25, 2009)

Chaotik said:
			
		

> I ALWAYS find a brand-new release by searching the file name ( in this case, *v-nstlga.zip* ) on Google, it's not that hard.


quoting myself in this.

Anyway, about the boxart, it seems the Strategy Guide got the same treatment:


----------



## ZPE (Oct 25, 2009)

Hint 3: Use the game title as above.

You have no more hint coins left.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 25, 2009)

Hell yes, been waiting for another RPG for ages.


----------



## Yuan (Oct 25, 2009)

Any AP?


----------



## Cermage (Oct 25, 2009)

so far the game is very..... forward? from what i've played of so far (about 1/2 hour) i might drop it.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 25, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> Any AP?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GOD READ THE FREAKING THREAD!


----------



## granville (Oct 25, 2009)

This game was intended as a homage to classic turn based RPG's of the 8/16 bit eras. Don't expect a hugely innovative story or gameplay. There are only a couple of features that set it apart- FFX esque grid ability system, and the airship battles ala Skies of Arcadia. It's a pretty standard classic style RPG otherwise. Although it excels at this fact.

And no there is no anti piracy it seems. Played for a bit on DSTT firmware (latest unofficial one, forgot the version name). No glitches/freezes/BSOD's so far.


----------



## Ishidori (Oct 25, 2009)

Finally, i was claiming to the heaven for some new / non tactical rpg. KH don't count for me because i don't like the series, but now i can spend some time in grinding over and over n_n (i hope).


----------



## Nugg2396 (Oct 25, 2009)

Whoot! i found a download link guys! i googled v-nstlga.zip and went to a Vietnamese site


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 25, 2009)

Nugg2396 said:
			
		

> Whoot! i found a download link guys! i googled v-nstlga.zip and went to a Vietnamese site



work harder my friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i got this game many hours ago..
kekekekee

anyway have fun!


----------



## Rayder (Oct 25, 2009)

Hmm...I only played the very beginning part......where the girl jumps on the ship and the cowboy dude falls into the water, then the opening credits start.   Seems OK.  Nice graphics anyway.

I don't know why RPG's don't interest me nowadays......I used to play them all the time back in the C64 days.  I just can't get into them anymore.  I guess I really did burn myself out on them.


----------



## ninovalenti (Oct 25, 2009)

Nugg2396 said:
			
		

> Whoot! i found a download link guys! i googled v-nstlga.zip and went to a Vietnamese site
> agreed xD
> i searched 2 hours ago and find the link but i cant download
> i have to log in
> ...


agreed xD
i searched 2 hours ago and find the link but i cant download
i have to log in  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  WTF?


----------



## Yuan (Oct 25, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> GOD READ THE FREAKING THREAD!



Sorry, my bad.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2009)

Anyway, my first impressions after playing for a bit:

1) Nice graphics. Cut scenes look cool, no rendered 2-D backgrounds, everything is 3-D. The dynamic camera angles in battles are awesome.
2) Not innovative when it comes to RPG's, but it does a run-of-the-mill RPG very, very well. Random battles, over world map (traveled via airship), dungeons, etc. Airship battles are really cool though (I haven't played Skies of Arcadia so I won't make a comparison). It's got plenty of depth if you're not a fan of minimalist RPGs.
3) Storyline summary: One of Britain's greatest adventurers has gone missing (you know why, since the first part of the game you play as him). His son, Eddie (you after the first part), go on a hunt for him, teaming up with other guys looking for similar things. Blah blah blah airships, blah blah blah steampunk. Not exactly an awesome storyline, but it's cool to be in like 19th century London... With airships. 
4) Overall, quite a good game. Nothing new, but that's not exactly bad.


----------



## Nugg2396 (Oct 25, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Nugg2396 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:.. not my fault, I didn't know it was released


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 25, 2009)

guess its time for me to delete that cn version of the game :|


----------



## ether2802 (Oct 25, 2009)

do you actually hit the enemies here, or you have to do the ridiculous order to hit with X and Y the enemy..??


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2009)

ether2802 said:
			
		

> do you actually hit the enemies here, or you have to do the ridiculous order to hit with X and Y the enemy..??



It's automated. You chose the attack and you see him do it on screen, like in Final Fantasy. No interaction past that required.


----------



## kudaku (Oct 25, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> I'm honestly a bit sick about the entire "if you like anime, you're a weaboo" card. It's ridiculous and just childish to think people who like anime are Japanese obsessed fanboys. I don't even like anime, and even i'm sick of that kind of attitude. And how do you call someone who lives IN Japan a weaboo anyways?




QFT you took the words right out of my mouth thank you


----------



## Isabelyes (Oct 25, 2009)

I have say that the localisation is really terrible.
No comma's (that's how you call it in english, right?) in front of names.

"Don't do it Edward!"

something else.
I forgot.

also, when you get that adventurers notebook or something,
and you open it, it says: "adventuers notebook"
the intro is terrible. ugly art.
the music is extremely forgettable.

and something else.
but I forgot. again.

I guess I'll play it, but only because darkchen's GBA emulator can't properly handle Golden Sun, which I'm dying to play.


----------



## ninovalenti (Oct 25, 2009)

a little gameplay video

hope you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










SORRY FOR NO SYNC AUDIO


----------



## czulki (Oct 25, 2009)

Took me 20 mins of googling to finally find the rom, annoying. Guess it was worth it, games preety good.


----------



## TwinBlades (Oct 25, 2009)

thanks for video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Why dont people make real time RPG for ds :l? And the ones that are out there suck besides Soma Bringer and GTA (Kinda rpg). I hate doing turn based it's kinda not "Exciting" lol.


----------



## ninovalenti (Oct 25, 2009)

TwinBlades said:
			
		

> thanks for video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


something like ff revenant wings?


----------



## TwinBlades (Oct 25, 2009)

No not like RTS something like Soma Bringer type games. I've tried summon night and that one other game with a girl on the box art but they both weren't fun as Soma. Thanks anyways for suggesting


----------



## ether2802 (Oct 25, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> ether2802 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhh well......then it sucks, don't like this kind of games...!!


----------



## Maedhros (Oct 25, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Normmatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To me, DS Hybrid Games are still DS games. So, I prefer look the number on Scene than here.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 25, 2009)

I got the game,but does it work on Acekard 2i with Akaio 1.5?


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 25, 2009)

isabelyes said:
			
		

> I have say that the localisation is really terrible.
> No comma's (that's how you call it in english, right?) in front of names.
> 
> "Don't do it Edward!"



Oh the irony!


----------



## Gagarin (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah finally... but what is next game on my waiting list.... Spirit Tracks?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2009)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> isabelyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hah, nice irony call!

And if I was telling someone not to jump off a bridge, I wouldn't say "Don't do it, (pause due to comma) Edward!" Your example is perfectly correct grammar.


----------



## ZPE (Oct 25, 2009)

Depends on the context though.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 25, 2009)

Wootwootwoot it's out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I thought it wasn't supposed to come out till November...


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 25, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> cruddybuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A comma is not simply an indication of a pause, they're used to aid the understanding of a sentence. A comma before the name of the person being addressed is indeed correct grammar.  It means when a character in a book says

"Are you eating, Edward?"
or
"Are you eating Edward?"

You can differentiate between someone called Edward being asked if he is eating and someone being asked if they are currently cannibalising a gentleman called Edward.


----------



## anaxs (Oct 25, 2009)

awesome..*downloading*
this looks something like luminous arc and hope fully is..


----------



## Chaotik (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm sorry, but ... comparing this with Luminous Arc? They are nothing alike ;_;

Anyway, awesome game so far ... I have that "Wild Arms PSX" feeling every time I play this, eh.

Now to wait for the awesome Hero's Saga Laevatein!


----------



## demitrius (Oct 25, 2009)

It doesnt work on M3 Simply. Anyone confirm, or have a fix? White screens on load.


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 25, 2009)

Damn Matrix Software, stop making these gimmicks and bring FFV and FFVI to the DS!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 25, 2009)

definitely gonna try this out but i thought i should add some screenshots








Wonderful isn't it? More here http://www.rpgamer.com/games/other/nds/win...ss102309-1.html


----------



## X D D X (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow, didn't think this game would be so popular. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Oct 25, 2009)

this rom isn't nearly as hard to find as some ppl are making it out to be.
if you google the word that starts with a D behind the name of this topic it shows right up in google.
EDIT: this game looks really nice for a ds rpg, it's 3D looks a bit better than the FF4 remake.


----------



## .Darky (Oct 25, 2009)

Hell yes! Been waiting for this game for a while.


----------



## Bently (Oct 25, 2009)

Hmm, it looks like it has finally been dumped :3. Too bad my DS Lite has a huge crack along the right hinge. 
(if i keep opening it and closing, it will eventually break  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  So i cant play this yet.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Oct 25, 2009)

Bently said:
			
		

> Hmm, it looks like it has finally been dumped :3. Too bad my DS Lite has a huge crack along the right hinge.
> (if i keep opening it and closing, it will eventually break
> 
> 
> ...


my old ds lite had this till i replaced the case i sealed the crack with super glue.


----------



## ninovalenti (Oct 25, 2009)

ninovalenti said:
			
		

> a little gameplay video
> 
> hope you like it
> 
> ...


for thus who dont read on page 5


----------



## Phazon13 (Oct 25, 2009)

wolffangalchemist said:
			
		

> Bently said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have the same problem since 2 months now, just play it won't crack any further.


----------



## zeromac (Oct 25, 2009)

Ah so this game is a turn based rpg i presume? and judging by people's reaction a highly sought after one infact


----------



## geminisama (Oct 25, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Damn Matrix Software, stop making these gimmicks and bring FFV and FFVI to the DS!



No thanks, I'd rather have this than FF5 or FF6 remade AGAIN. Chances are FF6 would come out looking like that gagtastic FF4 remake, and ruin the game for me. Also, new games > constant rehashing of the same 6.


----------



## SaltyDog (Oct 25, 2009)

Best Sunday I have ever had!


----------



## InuYasha (Oct 25, 2009)

geminisama said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The graphics for FF IV were pretty good,not perfect as some things looked off but overall they were fine....if VI were to be remade for the ds that would make alot of people happy including myself since of all the ones i've played it was the best one in my opinion.....


----------



## multiboy2k (Oct 25, 2009)

Been waiting anxiously for this game too! 

It's games like this that make people want to play games in the first place.  I swear some games feel more like term papers than fun excursions from
reality.  This game brings home what games should feel like when you play them.  That's one of the main reasons why this game is so popular.


----------



## 5H3N10n9 (Oct 25, 2009)

finally is out


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Oct 25, 2009)

InuYasha said:
			
		

> geminisama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah remakes are nice, but new stuff is better especially decent new stuff like this.
i'd like a ff6 or ff4 remake to but for the time my snes and my FF3(us name of FF6) cartridge work fine still.


----------



## megawalk (Oct 25, 2009)

yeh know...there are alot of ff6 remake requests
so it might be possible that Square hears this request 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




on a topic related side:
this game is unique i say
a worldwide adventure, exciting and daring quests
and a lil bit a taste of tea
Cheers my fine Lad
for the hero is British
(Rofl)
i like this game's way of playing
keeps me something else to do other than level grinding in disgaea (Dood, I Rock!)


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 25, 2009)

Anyone know what AP is?


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 25, 2009)

AP stands for anti-piracy.


----------



## Kawo (Oct 26, 2009)

Is going on my akaio 1.5 on the dsi without any patch, no problem in the last 3 hours.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 26, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> AP stands for anti-piracy.



No, dude. I meant in the game. One of the stats is listed as AP.


----------



## BoxShot (Oct 26, 2009)

Probably attack power.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 26, 2009)

I thought it was anime porn.


----------



## outgum (Oct 26, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I thought it was anime porn.


[sarcasm] this IS what it means doesn't it, Cause cause cause, when the rom's get dumped they dont work cause of the Anime porn and they have to remove it so the rom will work? =O [/sarcasm]

On Topic : Downloading now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 will be Testing on a R4 Upgrade revolution using R4i V1.11b


----------



## worlok375 (Oct 26, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I thought it was anime porn.



LOL!


----------



## clegion (Oct 26, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Probably attack power.


it is attack power


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 26, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See: Fake Dragon Quest IX ROM.

Anyway, it works on my R4 with standard firmware so it should work in most places. The only problems I've seen it have is with Ackerds, ironically (since they usually have very good game compatibility).


----------



## phoenixclaws (Oct 26, 2009)

Haven't had any issues with my AK2i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Btw, AKAIO loaders were updated recently fixed a few old game regressions.


----------



## jerbz (Oct 26, 2009)

been playing like a hour and half
so far no problems on my r4 with ysmenu

damn good game so far
guns and swords plus airships
always a win in my book

well at least so far. 
its been a while since a rpg game with random battles has kept me interested past 30 minutes
its that piracy syndrome i swear

keeps me up at night
=[


----------



## ibis_87 (Oct 26, 2009)

Problems on Acekards? Never noticed even slight difficulties of technical nature on my AK 2i and AKAIO 1.5. It doesn`t look like it has any Square Enix or Ubisoft- style AP at all.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 26, 2009)

ibis_87 said:
			
		

> Problems on Acekards? Never noticed even slight difficulties of technical nature on my AK 2i and AKAIO 1.5. It doesn`t look like it has any Square Enix or Ubisoft- style AP at all.



Seems fine to me, although there are some slight glitches on the map screen when you're uncovering new areas, like a smaller version of the lines one the top screen I got in Mario and Luigi.

Anyway, this game is visually gorgeous, really polished.  I'll certainly give it a go, imagine it'll be like most games and I'll get bored 4 hours in and play something else hough.

Quite disappointing to walk into "London" at the start and have a woman ask if I thought she should go on "vacation."


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah, and when you get onto the airship, Eddie says "Gee". Oh well.


----------



## ImpulsE69 (Oct 26, 2009)

I've been playing it for 3-4 hours and I must say it caught me right away. Just as it is named..it brings out a lot of nostalgia for us old time rpg'ers. Yes very FF like, but nothing wrong with that, it seems maybe they did it right for a change.


----------



## yoyobrains (Oct 26, 2009)

Is there some storyline reason why all you characters share the same sp pool or is that just a way to create hours upon hours of grinding?


----------



## ninovalenti (Oct 26, 2009)

ninovalenti said:
			
		

> a little gameplay video
> 
> hope you like it
> 
> ...


for people they dont read all the posts heres a video for ya


----------



## NetShira (Oct 26, 2009)

Got the last copy for this first shipment from gamestop saturday, it's a very fun strategy/action game... feels a bit like a Tales game in some respects although battle is pretty limited at my low levels so far.
I also noticed an Atelier Annie nearing release also.


----------



## DS1 (Oct 26, 2009)

NetShira said:
			
		

> Got the last copy for this first shipment from gamestop saturday, it's a very fun strategy/action game... feels a bit like a Tales game in some respects although battle is pretty limited at my low levels so far.
> I also noticed an Atelier Annie nearing release also.



Yeah, I just saw that too, I actually held off playing the Japanese version. I never do that!


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 26, 2009)

I am about to boot this up after I kill some people in another game. Kept me interested this morning til I had to go to school.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 26, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Quite disappointing to walk into "London" at the start and have a woman ask if I thought she should go on "vacation."


Yeah, saw that too. It's a pity, they could've used all those nice British words instead of the Americanisms...


----------



## Fabis94 (Oct 26, 2009)

Ehh, i hate RPG's and that really sucks since DS get's tons of RPG's :/

If i would be into RPG's i would be so happy


----------



## Bloodspoiler (Oct 27, 2009)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> awesome....does this play similar to Suikoden DS?..where the characters actually HIT the enemies??...



Yes it does, and it is lovely! Though Suikoden is more mystic. It uses quite the same battle system, though here you battle in order instead of rounds.
I've spent over 140 hours on my Suikoden save file, just cuz the battle with the sandcreatures is so hard, storming the palace.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 27, 2009)

Feels a whole lot like the DS version of FFIII, which, of course, is no surprise, considering it's made by Matrix. It's a tight RPG, but it's certainly nothing special. Gotta give them mad props, though, for presentation. Game looks gorgeous on DS.


----------



## sfunk (Oct 27, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Out of curiousity, what is the British version of vacation?


----------



## SaltyDog (Oct 27, 2009)

sfunk said:
			
		

> Out of curiousity, what is the British version of vacation?



Holiday, I thought a Canadian would have known that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You know, as in, Mr. Bean's Holiday.


----------



## sfunk (Oct 27, 2009)

SaltyDog said:
			
		

> sfunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, I'm a little disappointed with myself too; I spell colour with a 'u' and everything. The only alternative I could think of at the time was going "on leave" but I didn't really think that was the right answer.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 27, 2009)

A Great Game!

Reminds me of Studio Ghibli... Laputa, etc...


----------



## MG4M3R (Oct 27, 2009)

The lack of dubbing disturbs me =.=

Someone know if the Japanese version is dubbed? I could simply change the audio files.


----------



## TheZoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Omw to fix the flight core.

Im liking the game... sadly, the random encounters without any warning isn't something that I really like much.


----------



## geminisama (Oct 28, 2009)

TheZoc said:
			
		

> Omw to fix the flight core.
> 
> Im liking the game... sadly, the random encounters without any warning isn't something that I really like much.



Without warning? I've played very few rpgs that gave some type of warning when a RANDOM encounter would happen.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 28, 2009)

geminisama said:
			
		

> TheZoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Explains what random is doesnt it? 
There are games where you run into enemies and the battle starts,like DQM Joker?, maybe thats what he meant.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 28, 2009)

Or like Mario and Luigi series,this game does not give warning at all,but thats like Final Fantasy and other Japanese RPG. Its a great game,im on my way to fix the flight core also,I cant play the game for long,like every hour or two for a short burst of 10-20 minutes.. But im usually like that with RPG.


----------



## DJ91990 (Oct 28, 2009)

I am currently playing this game, and so far I am loving it. (Not to quote Mc Donnalds)

The ground battles are simple and the Airship battles are great too.
It seems too easy to beat the bosses though, I beat the pharoh in 2 turns using skills, LAME!
Level grinding is too easy in this game as well.
Still, I can see that this is going to be both a decently long and entertaining game.
I like how the first area in the game is the Tower of Babel, a biblical location in Africa.
You remember The Tower of Babel, the tower that the people of the world tried to build up to the heavens and God made it fall and made the people speak different languages so it sounded like they where all babbling.

So far I have gotten to Cape Town Africa.
I also like the characters in this game, each one has their own distinctive attitude.

However, this game still does the stereotypical RPG thing; You where just a kid leading a normal, boring life until you hear that your father is missing, you then set out on an Adventure and your Mother doesn't even say "NO! I will not have my son vanish and abandon me like your father did!".
For reals though, WHAT IS UP WITH THIS STORYLINE!?


----------



## TheZoc (Oct 29, 2009)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> geminisama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry. I mean, compare Chrono Trigger (for example) encounters with this game encounters.


----------



## clegion (Oct 29, 2009)

this game has a rather big curve on difficulty after fixing your flight core


----------



## shadowhog006 (Oct 29, 2009)

*hahaha so does anyone completed the sewer map yet??i can't complete it and i already got into tower of babel~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## thedicemaster (Oct 29, 2009)

gotta love the little gamestore at the mall here.
usually it takes shops weeks to get a newly released game, but this EUROPEAN shop had this game already(US version)
haven't got time to play yet though.


----------



## yoyobrains (Oct 29, 2009)

shadowhog006 said:
			
		

> *hahaha so does anyone completed the sewer map yet??i can't complete it and i already got into tower of babel~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't completed that map either but I have heard you complete it later in the game. The chests you can't get to yet are higher level airship parts aparently.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 29, 2009)

I just noticed the most stupid typo ever: when you open your Adventurer's Notebook, it says 'Adventuers Notebook'






 Too bad.


----------



## gameandmatch (Oct 31, 2009)

is it just me or the game freezes when u try to go to ur dad's room?


----------



## themuddaload (Nov 1, 2009)

wow, this game is actually quite good, its giving me a lot of ff3 nostalgia (LOL)

anyone notice any of the obvious moogle knockoff things? =P

yeah, ive gotten pretty far, and now the next mission i have to do is find a necklace for a maid that was stolen by a rat that ran into the sewer, im guessing thats how i get to complete the sewer map.


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 1, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I just noticed the most stupid typo ever: when you open your Adventurer's Notebook, it says 'Adventuers Notebook'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought that was just a fancy way of saying Adventurers


----------



## MewtwoEx (Nov 2, 2009)

maybe it didnt fit, so they had to take a letter out


----------



## janouis (Nov 2, 2009)

hey i need some help... In the game after rescuing Gilbert Brown once you acquire the maverick II ship.. where do i go next???


----------



## TheDestroyer (Nov 2, 2009)

I may have forgot where but.. try to talk to the "fat guy" (i think it's brown's friend) in the museum in London... He'll tell you to get some stuff from the Siberia and Mt. Fugi.. i think.. not sure..


----------



## janouis (Nov 2, 2009)

TheDestroyer said:
			
		

> I may have forgot where but.. try to talk to the "fat guy" (i think it's brown's friend) in the museum in London... He'll tell you to get some stuff from the Siberia and Mt. Fugi.. i think.. not sure..



tnx dude!


----------



## TheDestroyer (Nov 2, 2009)

janouis said:
			
		

> TheDestroyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem. I haven't finish the game yet. It's taking me forever. xD goodluck, anyways.


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 2, 2009)

Melody just joined my party and I need to go to some kind of Mines... Where am I going? I wandered out into sea and got owned by some ub3r hax pirates
Please help


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 2, 2009)

You need to fight them long enough till they retreat then refer to the red spot on the map by pressing select.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Nov 2, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> Melody just joined my party and I need to go to some kind of Mines... Where am I going? I wandered out into sea and got owned by some ub3r hax pirates
> Please help



i am guessing you need some good equipments for your ship to be able to beat her.. Try looking at some previous town/city you've visited and look for ship equipment vendor.. and buy the newest equipments in there.. and yea like BoxShot said.. you need to beat her.. if "her" is what you're talking about (the ub3r hax pirates).. At first i thought its not possible to beat her.. xD


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 2, 2009)

You don't need good equips. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I beat her with the standard starting stuff. Took two tries since I went omfg wtf haxxx! the first time. Just remember to bring that healing thing for the ship.


----------



## janouis (Nov 2, 2009)

try to level up eddie's power boost to give ur ship more damage...


----------



## gameandmatch (Nov 2, 2009)

plz someone tell me why does the game freezes when u try to go to Gilbert's room. (and how to get out of ur house after u save Gilbert)



nm, had to patch it with another patch


----------



## themuddaload (Nov 2, 2009)

you probably have a bad dump. i dont know, it sounds like you are a little farther than i am. im still on the volcano level.


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 3, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> You don't need good equips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I made her retreat already. She curses me for letting her guard down and goes on her way, while the MC's hate about her clothes and her ship. After that I press select and it refers to me to a pink spot. I go to it and it's in the middle of nowhere. I think I will get better ship equipment like mentioned above. I think I need to get over those mountains.


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 3, 2009)

Eh you have go around that giant thing and there should be an opening somewhere which is where you go. You can't go above the mountains yet.


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 3, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Eh you have go around that giant thing and there should be an opening somewhere which is where you go. You can't go above the mountains yet.



thanks.


----------



## janouis (Nov 4, 2009)

help... after getting the files from siberia and mt.fuji cabal base... where can i find pad dad`s ghost ship?


----------



## saxamo (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm really enjoying this game. At mt. Fuji now. Not bothering with the advernture quests as i'd like to just get the story done and move on.


----------



## Leon1977 (Dec 22, 2009)

hi guys...am at mission to eterna mines...a bit bored by the battles and story so far..should i keep on slogging on?
am a sucker for (J)RPGs but this one is putting me to sleep!
your thoughts please?
thankie thankie..and happy holidays y'all.


----------

